# Half thrilled/half regret! Old school/new school same philosophy, but night and day otherwise, VENT



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so excited that you connected with such a great program! It sounds really well set up for this time. I bet if you talk with the trainers they'll give you some ideas for encouraging socialization safely. Don't kick yourself over it, we're all doing the best we can, and you're way ahead of the curve with identifying needs and opportunities.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Great to hear that you've found a program that works. One of my friends has a new puppy (4 mos.) and part of her post-Puppy kindergarten socialization includes regular visits to stores. Now my agility practice group has jumped in, and we're all going to Farm & Fleet with our dogs after regular agility practice (2 mornings/week). It's been satisfying watching the new puppy bloom. And all of our dogs can use the extra socialization these days. I bring a pocketful of treats these days on walks and store visits. Strangers are usually happy to visit with the dogs and dole out the treats for good behavior.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It sounds like a great program. Don't beat yourself up over could have beens. Pat yourself on the back for being one of the minority of people that even recognizes the need to train and socialize your dog. Pat yourself on the back for recognizing your current situation needs changing. Covid has upset a lot of plans. You aren't where you want to be, but you are ahead of where a lot of people are right now.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm so happy to hear about the new program - I would love to have something like that here in Minneapolis. The structured walks sound like a perfect addition to the obedience "class."


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

That sounds like a great training program.

Normie and I go to PetSmart or Petco to practice his dog school homework once a week. He's still too easily distracted.

And after hearing about Bobby's adventures in a big box store, we're heading for Home Depot and the garden centers.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks all! I'm trying to keep looking forward instead of backward. Oona is super smart and willing, and I'm feeling very reconnected to her already even since practicing a bit of new homework and getting her used to the clicker. Aside from the obvious benefits of regular practice outside the home/neighborhood, I know_* I *_benefit from externally imposed structure and activities so it feels great and takes some pressure off me to not have to be fully responsible for "curriculum" in terms of researching and trying out new exercises. Things had been getting a little stale at home with our training routine and this is just what we needed. Oona was still pretty into any and all practice, but it's harder to be interesting to your dog when you yourself are bored.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sounds like a much better training facility for you and Oona. Don’t worry about what went before. Poodles are smart and they learn quickly so what you might have missed in your previous class, you’ll get and catch up in this one.

I’m like you. I benefit from the imposed schedule of a class and fresh ideas too. It’s good to take classes at different places.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Ugh that previous class setup sounds awful. I've never been in a group class with more than 8 people even before covid. Our training facility caps classes at 6 I think. So glad you've found a new one that works for you! I like to have a more individual experience where trainers get to know the dogs and their quirks.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Ugh that previous class setup sounds awful. I've never been in a group class with more than 8 people even before covid. Our training facility caps classes at 6 I think. So glad you've found a new one that works for you! I like to have a more individual experience where trainers get to know the dogs and their quirks.


Yes! At our last class the most personal attention you would get is if you happened to get your dog picked to demo something, or if your dog was so distracted they needed a divider dragged between them and the other class members. It did provide the curriculum and philosophy that was helpful in the early days, but I could have easily gotten the same thing from videos. She did get some practice with doggy distractions and on different kinds of floors though so it wasn't a total waste.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Onward! This sounds like a wonderful program.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That sounds awesome


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I observed one of their structured walks today without Oona (the requirement before joining). It was awesome - started with a ten min down stay (treating), loose leash walking away from the entrance/road, and then releasing intermittently recalling all the dogs for a down stay break. Lots of patience for the other younger adolescents/older pups - "everything is a work in progress". Hoping Oona does not totally embarrass me when we join the group next week, but I also feel like everyone gets it and will be patient with us, so it feels ideal.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Excellent! This is the exact sort of class I would recommend to owners of adolescents. And so cool that you were expected to observe before your first class with Oona. Love it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oonapup said:


> I observed one of their structured walks today without Oona (the requirement before joining). It was awesome - started with a ten min down stay (treating), loose leash walking away from the entrance/road, and then releasing intermittently recalling all the dogs for a down stay break. Lots of patience for the other younger adolescents/older pups - "everything is a work in progress". Hoping Oona does not totally embarrass me when we join the group next week, but I also feel like everyone gets it and will be patient with us, so it feels ideal.


What a great class. I wish we had something like that here.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oonapup said:


> Hoping Oona does not totally embarrass me when we join the group next week, but I also feel like everyone gets it and will be patient with us, so it feels ideal.


You wouldn't be taking Oona to a trainer if she was perfect. You'd be taking her to a show.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

That outdoor walking class sounds excellent. I wish I had something like that. Enjoy! Great things lie ahead.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Newport said:


> That outdoor walking class sounds excellent. I wish I had something like that. Enjoy! Great things lie ahead.


I can't believe I didn't hear about it when I was first searching for puppy classes in the fall. I'm going to be shouting its praises from the rooftops. Unfortunately we are going into another lockdown and depending on the restrictions this time, the walks and in-person classes might be suspended for a while. I hope they are allowed to keep them going: 6-7 people outdoors and masked and distanced feels about as safe as you're going to get, since I have to take my dog out to parks and trails anyway! I wonder whether we could organize similar walks to keep it going with a small group of students/local dog people if the program's walks are cancelled.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So happy you have found better trainers and classes! I willingly lost a lot of money walking away from a trainer I had prepaid when I did not like his methods. I have always been glad I did. Hopefully there will not be another lockdown before the classes are over. Would the trainers be willing to do some one on one training then? It would probably cost more, but may be worth it. Best wishes


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

kontiki said:


> So happy you have found better trainers and classes! I willingly lost a lot of money walking away from a trainer I had prepaid when I did not like his methods. I have always been glad I did. Hopefully there will not be another lockdown before the classes are over. Would the trainers be willing to do some one on one training then? It would probably cost more, but may be worth it. Best wishes


We are good for now, as dog training is currently deemed essential, but a stricter lockdown is inevitable (because the current one is a "mockdown" and ICUs are on the brink of being overwhelmed) so we all anticipate that in-person classes and walks will be put on hold before these 8 weeks are up. However, they have a very good online program from the last pivot, and it includes a couple of drop in zoom training sessions a week, that can accommodate up to 12 participants, but the one I attended this week only had 4. So still lots of time for personal attention. If we go into a stricter lockdown the in-person classes will be replaced with extra online ones. And they seem to have a big enough community and are encouraging people to pair up and attend the online classes together outdoors (together in someone's yard), as well as organize informal (no instructor) walks in pairs to provide the dog exposure part. And if we pivot, they will give us extra online sessions to make up for the in-person ones we would have missed that we paid for. The only trick for me (and I'm sure some others) is that I already spend a lot of time in online meetings for work as well as socializing, and I share the living room and internet with the rest of my family, and between those limiting factors I may not want or be able to plan for more than one zoom training a week.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

We've attended our first outdoor class, our first two online classes, and a group off leash walk. Oona did so great on the off leash walk! She came every time we had to recall the dogs, which was a lot because the trail was busy and every time a dog or person passes, we all stop and wait for them to go. There were 5 dogs on the walk. She did great playing with a slightly older adolescent English setter and even bravely but not obnoxiously tried some play with the trainer's GSD. She can tell that she can't try too much funny business with that one, and restrained herself from trying to steal the GSD's beloved stick. I'm so proud of her! We've been working on self-control and other practice for the last two weeks with online classes and one outdoor class and it shows. Still have to work on her loose leash walking in a group though. And remember to bring more treats than I think I need!


----------

